# Inexperienced owner requesting advice abt poops



## cantankerousAqu (Dec 29, 2016)

Gah I'm not sure how to add pictures on mobile...

Hello! I'm Pepe! I have 3 budgies and two of them I am worried about. I noticed soft dark green poops in the cage of a male and female pair and I am Uncertain abt how worried I should be! I am also uncertain which birb is making them.

There was an unusual amt of liquid around the overnight poop pile today and also a few days ago, tho the two mornings in between were fine. I assumed the first one was bc I had given them clementine for the first time abt 24 hours before? but I didn't give them anything new yesterday. I did have a vet appt scheduled for yesterday but I cancelled since two days had passed without incident.

The poops are normal during the day, and even the worrying ones have the dark and light parts recognizably separate. There is just a light green liquid around them. I checked the male's vent this morning, since he was sitting above the worrying poops, but it was clean and clear.

Anyway. I'm a giant stress ball abt this and would really, really like some help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Many different things can cause a change in a bird's droppings.
Has there been a recent change in their diet?
Have they been eating a lot of vegetables lately?
Are they under more stress than normal?
Are they eating and drinking normally? 
Is their activity level normal?

Please refer to the information in these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree with the advice and resources FaeryBee has offered! :thumbsup: The questions she asked will help to evaluate if the slight change in droppings is normal or not. 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forums, beginning with the links provided above, to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help 

We hope to meet your budgies soon! hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

